# Kentucky



## Red Neck Buck Hunter (Mar 21, 2018)

Looking for a lease in Western KY. 100-300 acres. Trophy hunter, ethical.
Would hunt 2-3 guys at most.


----------



## bigbonner (Jul 16, 2019)

Red Neck Buck Hunter said:


> Looking for a lease in Western KY. 100-300 acres. Trophy hunter, ethical.
> Would hunt 2-3 guys at most.


I have 200 acres in north Easter Ky if interested let me know.


----------



## gator32425 (Jul 25, 2020)

I am interested


----------



## gator32425 (Jul 29, 2020)

bigbonner said:


> I have 200 acres in north Easter Ky if interested let me know.


I am interested email me at gator32425@yahoo.com thanks


----------



## bigbonner (Jul 29, 2020)

gator32425 said:


> I am interested email me at gator32425@yahoo.com thanks



 PM sent


----------

